# Looking for Gamers in Southern CT/NY



## GoodKingJayIII (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey all,

I'm currently live in Stamford CT and would like to find a group in or around the area, as far north as New Haven, or as far south as New Rochelle, NY.  I am willing to travel a little bit further for a good game, but that is also depedent on gas prices this summer.

Ideally, I'd like to play 3.5, but I enjoy several d20 systems, and am always willing to try something new.  Come June, I would like to DM a 4e game, first running a module or two to see how we like the system.

Feel free to email me at goodkingjayiii (at) gmail (dot) com.  Thanks everyone!


----------



## GoodKingJayIII (Apr 16, 2008)

just a little bump.


----------

